# Rainbow Trout



## devil dog (Jan 19, 2010)

I have three Rainbow Trout from today's ice fishing trip brining in some of Hi Mountain's Wild River Trout brine mix. Going to smoke them tomorrow evening. Any tips would be appreciated as this will be my first attempt at smoking fish. Stand by for pics!


----------



## rbranstner (Jan 19, 2010)

I have 4 salmon fillets in the smoker right now. I brined them in a dry rub of brown sugar and salt around 10 hours then I rinced them off and dried them on my rack and they are about to go onto the smoker at around 170 degrees until they reach 140 internal temp. I like to put a bit of brown sugar, onion/garlic poweder and pepper on before they go into the smoker as well. They seem to come out great every time. I am using a mix of apple and cherry wood chips with a few big chunks of hickory.


----------



## meat hunter (Jan 19, 2010)

Smoked trout is great, have not done them in years. What wood are you using for the smoke?


----------



## bustintires (Jan 19, 2010)

100% alder.


----------



## devil dog (Jan 21, 2010)

Well, the trout turned out great! I ended up using hickory for the smoke because I didn't have any alder on hand. I will have to remember to pick some up from somewhere for my next try. Smoked the trout at about 240-250 for about three hours. As expected, the smaller ones were done first. I finally got the temp high enough with the water pan during this smoke. The first couple smokes, I could not seem to get the temp high enough until I took the water out all together. Turns out I was just not patient enough, which is a problem I have pretty often. Anyways, the kids loved them and I will definitely be doing this again in the coming weeks. I may try some different brine recipes rather than using the store bought mix. Here are a couple before and after pics as promised...






I think my picture taking needs more work than my smokin skills....


----------



## walle (Jan 21, 2010)

DD - those look great!
Can't wait to first go ice fishing this year, then trying out smoking them.


----------



## richoso1 (Jan 21, 2010)

I have had good results using alder wood chunks. Whatever you choose, enjoy it my friend.


----------



## nwbhoss (Jan 21, 2010)

I cant wait for fishing season to start so I can smoke some trout


----------



## meandmytwodogs (Jan 21, 2010)

Used the same brine on the same fish before. After rinsing off a bit from the brine I added some fresh dill (crushed to release the flavor) some fresh black pepper and a few thin pats of butter.
Good stuff.

Dave


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 21, 2010)

Now those things look mighty darn good and I betta they will mighty yummy too.


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice looking trout...


----------

